
JSNOSE: Detecting JavaScript Code Smells [pdf] - caisah
http://www.ece.ubc.ca/~aminmf/SCAM2013.pdf
======
brudgers
Repository:
[https://github.com/saltlab/JSNose](https://github.com/saltlab/JSNose)

Looks like the work is from 2013.

